# Members Mark griddle?



## CFLJOHN512

Wasn’t sure where to put this post.  (We need a griddle section).
Girlfriend wants to get a griddle and is trying to compare the Blackstone to the Members Mark (Sam’s).  They are about half the price.  Specs look similar.   Does anyone have experience with the Sam’s brand, or both?    Any help would be greatly appreciated.  
Link below.








						Let us know you're not a robot - Sam's Club
					






					www.samsclub.com


----------



## TNJAKE

No experience with the one from sams but I love my Blackstone


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

I have a friend that has one and loves it.  I try to send him link to this and see if can give you more info.


----------



## Steve H

The only thing I see and wouldn't like. Is the location of the grease collection opening. Seems odd to have it at that location. The BS has it along the back wall where you have to guide the grease to. Seems like the one on this one would accidently collect the grease/oil when you don't want it to. And it is taking up space where you could put that extra burger.....


----------



## BandCollector

Steve H said:


> The only thing I see and wouldn't like. Is the location of the grease collection opening. Seems odd to have it at that location. The BS has it along the back wall where you have to guide the grease to. Seems like the one on this one would accidently collect the grease/oil when you don't want it to. And it is taking up space where you could put that extra burger.....



I would have to agree with Steve. . .But, on the other hand, once you become accustomed to its location it really wouldn't matter.  The grease collection pan seems easily accessible. 

Personally,  for the price I would  be able to overlook that minor feature.

John


----------



## tag0401

CFLJOHN512 said:


> We need a griddle section


I will second that!!

Not familiar with the MM griddle but it looks like it would function the same!


----------



## SmokinAl

That looks like a fine griddle to me!
I really like the pullout grease tray!
And for that price how could you go wrong!
The only thing I would check is the cooking surface material.
It should be at least 1/4” rolled steel.
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

Sorry. Gave you bad info.  He said took back and bought Blackstone.  Was warped and did not like the drain


----------



## Gateman

CFLJOHN512 said:


> Wasn’t sure where to put this post.  (We need a griddle section).
> Girlfriend wants to get a griddle and is trying to compare the Blackstone to the Members Mark (Sam’s).  They are about half the price.  Specs look similar.   Does anyone have experience with the Sam’s brand, or both?    Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Link below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know you're not a robot - Sam's Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.samsclub.com


No comparison, 


CFLJOHN512 said:


> Wasn’t sure where to put this post.  (We need a griddle section).
> Girlfriend wants to get a griddle and is trying to compare the Blackstone to the Members Mark (Sam’s).  They are about half the price.  Specs look similar.   Does anyone have experience with the Sam’s brand, or both?    Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Link below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know you're not a robot - Sam's Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.samsclub.com


Blackstone is the way to go, Sam’s not made as well and has grease drip in the center   
the tops warp also and Blackstone has angle iron welded on the bottom side To prevent that


----------



## Steve H

Brian Trommater said:


> Sorry. Gave you bad info.  He said took back and bought Blackstone.  Was warped and did not like the drain



That's too bad. Sounds like I'm not the only one that's not crazy about that drain!


----------



## Hawging It

Don’t have either one but I’ll bet you would be happy with 1/2 price Sam’s version.


----------



## jcam222

Biggest difference in the one I looked at vs my Blackstone is the thickness of the actual griddle. My Blackstone is far thicker metal.


----------



## CFLJOHN512

jcam222 said:


> Biggest difference in the one I looked at vs my Blackstone is the thickness of the actual griddle. My Blackstone is far thicker metal.


Which is going to be a much more even cooking surface.


----------



## Steve H

CFLJOHN512 said:


> Which is going to be a much more even cooking surface.


And holds the heat better.


----------



## TNJAKE

John the one I posted up top is only $74 more expensive than the Sam's model. I have a family of 6 and haven't run out of room yet. It is 2 knobs but 4 burners. Plus it has a lid.


----------



## dazdnaz

Just joined Sam's club because of your post. I have been researching for awhile, I always end up modifying things I buy so what the heck. Purchase made Monday.

From what I have seen so far I am going to do the following:
Weld angle iron on the bottom for support against warping I will also lay it flat (at a 90) around the edges to trap heat and prevent wind from cooling the surface or knocking the flame down (not to mention the heat warming the middle section blowing out of the front). So far it got hot enough to season the top 3/4 of the griddle  not so much at or below the drain hole (which is a bit inconvenient).

Did some cheese steaks last night after the rally, sorry no pictures I was beat and in a hurry. It performed well, I'm sure there are better but there's not much to a griddle. With the few things I plan on doing I think it will perform as well as the others. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Fired up





Underside of a Blackstone (not my image, hope that's OK) similar to what I plan minus laying flat angle around the edges (this weekends project).


----------



## WayneM

I have the 5 burner Meber's Mark Griddle for about 2 weeks now. I have cooked several meals on it and I have had no problem except I wish the flow control could go a little lower on each burner..

As for the grease collection location I have watched my son on his BS with food slipping to the rear and having to catch it and pull it back to the cooking area. As for my front hole grease catching it functions the same way. If food slides toward it, I just pull it back. However, since most of my cooking is center to rear, the front hole is not a problem. I did lose one shrimp on a stir fry day, but it was my wife's piece.


----------



## Inscrutable

WayneM said:


> . I did lose one shrimp on a stir fry day, but it was my wife's piece.


----------



## bill1

L-brackets work better as stiffeners when used as L's, not V's.  (I-beams work even better, but the size selection is limited.)


----------



## WayneM

Has anyone added or used an adjustable regulator, and if so was it low or high pressure, 10 or 20 psi?

If you have one, does it work well?


----------



## WayneM

Bit the bullet and purchased the Blackstone 22" Adventure griddle.  Nice set up, comes with stand and adapter hose for external tank.  Fired it up with a 5 gal tank and seasoned it.   

Put it in the shed until we go on our RV trip in a week or so. Now I'm looking for a soft cover for it and don't seem to be able to find one that fits it with the hood.


----------



## HerrMojo

My wife just surprised me with one of the Members Mark griddles. I haven't opened it up yet but I wonder ... she would be upset if I exchanged it ... but I have seen nice upgraded ceramic cook tops for other brands. could I not just replace it with one to get a better surface?

I'm no welder unfortunately.


----------



## WayneM

Well, it's been almost two months or more since purchasing the Member's Mark 36",  and about 4 or so weeks on the BS Adventure.  I have only used the Adventure twice but both times it functioned as expected. I like the portability of the Adventure. It fits into a bay (Compartment) of the MH nicely disassembled.  Reassembling it is a breeze.  Set up stand, place base plate, place griddle.  Easy!

I have done several meals on the MM 36" and it is functioning well with the exception of trying to get a lower flame. I may go ahead and get an adjustable regulator. Time will tell.


----------



## WayneM

Has anyone tried to use an adjustable regulator for the MM36" griddle?  I'm having a difficult time getting a low temperature, say 200-259˚.


----------



## TNJAKE

WayneM said:


> Has anyone tried to use an adjustable regulator for the MM36" griddle?  I'm having a difficult time getting a low temperature, say 200-259˚.


Curious as why you'd want to use your griddle at 200° for?


----------



## WayneM

Eggs, crepes and other delicate items.


----------



## TNJAKE

WayneM said:


> Eggs, crepes and other delicate items.


Gotcha. I have no issue doing eggs on my blackstone. Maybe for lower heat turn off one side and do the crepes on that side


----------



## WayneM

TNJAKE said:


> Gotcha. I have no issue doing eggs on my blackstone. Maybe for lower heat turn off one side and do the crepes on that side



Yep, that is one way but when you are cooking for a bunch of people, and doing crepes, it would be nice to have the entire surface at approximately the same temperature.  Maybe 200 is to low but 250 is good for a lot of food.  I attend RV Rallies with upward to about 40 people, we are a small group, and some times low and slow is the better way.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## WayneM

Sure wish there was more conversation on this thread!


----------



## bill1

WayneM said:


> Sure wish there was more conversation on this thread!


Well, we somewhat lack direction here.  This started as a BS vs cheaper alternatives thread.  But I'm not hearing much excitement from the bargain hunters.  Then it turned into a "how2 stiffen a thin griddle" discussion, etc.  
I'd suggest picking the item you most want to dig into and starting a fresh thread with that topic clearly in the heading.  
Also, numerous fresh topics is how the Administrators will decide whether/if griddles deserves its own dedicated area.  I'd kinda like to see that and I don't even have a real outdoor griddle.   Yet.


----------



## WayneM

Bill, I see the start of the thread as a Members Mark Griddle and a wonder if what the comparison was to the Blackstone.   I could see this thread morphing as a "griddle" thread. Questions and answers for any griddle could be included, but yes, maybe a separate griddle section. Heck, there might even be one now.

There is a lot of information on this forum for various methods of cooking and they should have their own forum thread. Take the thread "Smashburgers." Great subject and could be expounded on with different recipes.

I stopped typing here and did a search. Found this Let's Talk Griddles, so I'm going to look at it and see if it satisfies my needs.

Thanks for the reply. Lot's of YouTube videos on griddles.


----------



## bill1

True, but too many subforums and it gets hard knowing where to post


----------



## WayneM

True - as I moved around in this forum. I'll just search on a specific item, I'm sure it will pop up.

Thanks


----------



## bill1

search works pretty good here.  "griddle" or "blackstone" will probably get you a lot of opinions.


----------



## WayneM

Search is how I found this forum.  Yep, lots of good information.  I'm not suggesting that a grill, griddle or smoker is any better than any of the three as I have all three.  Love the Traeger, use the grill, but go to now is the griddle.   Tried something different for me, on the Traeger,  Pork Butt infused by injection. Came out reall good.  Did 15 pounds of pork butt for GD's graduation party of about 40 people.  Only a little left over.
See, I'm versatile.
Thanks.


----------



## McBBQ10kLakes

CFLJOHN512 said:


> Wasn’t sure where to put this post.  (We need a griddle section).
> Girlfriend wants to get a griddle and is trying to compare the Blackstone to the Members Mark (Sam’s).  They are about half the price.  Specs look similar.   Does anyone have experience with the Sam’s brand, or both?    Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Link below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know you're not a robot - Sam's Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.samsclub.com


I put together, seasoned and used (4 cooks) my in laws 36 Blackstone and wanted one and decided to try the MM.  I bought the MM based primarily on this comparison. The MM burners only deliver heat to about the back 2/3 of the griddle making the front 1/3 basically useless even as a warmer. I had to reverse the griddle on the burners to even season the front. Specifically had the back hottest spots at 550-600 seasoning and the front was at 375 so when you cook at a normal 400-450 on the back the front is at 200. Directly over burners (I’m back) are hot spots about 5” diameter about 50 degrees hotter than the surrounding areas. Build quality is less than Blackstone, painted vs. powder coated, sharp edges of griddle, one of the preset nuts didn’t line up with a bolt, no hard cover. Does it cook? Yes. Could you put up with it if you wanted to save $200? Yes. Am I going to return it and buy a Blackstone? Absolutely. You get what you pay for and I don’t want to hassle with it.


----------



## bill1

Are the Members Mark griddles the same as Walmart Expert Grills models?  The E-G cheapie I saw in the local wally world didn't appear like it would have cold spots, but I didn't have a chance to see any flames either.  It was 3 burners across 28", with a lid, for the price ($200) of a 2-burner (28") Blackstone without a lid.  Although I'd pass on a lid as a trade for premium quality, not sure the 2-burner would be up to the standards of the 36" 4-burner.


----------



## JeffB1961

we got the 36 inch $199 MM griddle from sams almost 2 weeks ago . we really like the easy peasy front grease tray and the price .  however the front 1/4 doesn't get near as hot as the upper 3/4 , it is good for keeping things warm . it's more than enough actual cooking area for the 3 of us and a few of the grands . it's our first griddle but we're happy with it . we've cooked several breakfasts on it and a few dinners and it is a learning process but we're getting the hang of it . i wanted to get a camp chef but their prices have gone up way beyond our comfort level since i looked last fall . 

if you're looking to use every square inch of griddle to cook on the MM probably isn't for you . and the supplied cover is a joke , i'll be ordering the "
*Unicook Griddle Cover for Blackstone 36 Inch ProSeries Grill " shortly because i use two of their covers on two other smokers and really like them . 
take care , jeff *


----------



## bill1

JeffB1961 said:


> ...and the supplied cover is a joke...


Feel free to criticize the cheap grill covers over their looks; you've undoubtedly got a point there.  But I continue to be amazed at how long some of these cheap covers can last.  If you just want it for protection, try it a while and see if you can't get at least a couple of seasons out of it before you upgrade. 
The best covers used to barely last a year.  Now, even the cheap ones last several.  Of course the more they're in the shade, the better...it's the UV that kills them.


----------



## Inscrutable

bill1 said:


> Feel free to criticize the cheap grill covers over their looks; you've undoubtedly got a point there.  But I continue to be amazed at how long some of these cheap covers can last.  If you just want it for protection, try it a while and see if you can't get at least a couple of seasons out of it before you upgrade.
> The best covers used to barely last a year.  Now, even the cheap ones last several.  Of course the more they're in the shade, the better...it's the UV that kills them.


I use the 303 Protectant family of sprays for various substrates (vinyl, fiberglass, canvas, …) on my boat … should  work well on all your outdoor stuff.


----------



## JeffB1961

Bill1 it may last years , the material does feel a little thicker and potentially more durable than the oklahoma joes bronco cover i got made by OJ for my bronco but that cover is very noticeably thinner and feels less durable than the uni-cook covers i have for my OJ longhorn combo and my masterbuilt electric smoker . the OJ bronco cover is more attractive with it's textured appearance and feel , orange threading and orange OJ logo . but ..... if uni-cook starts making a bronco cover it will be on my to get list . 

the one supplied with the MM griddle is pretty short and only has a few inches of velcro on each corner to hold it in the wind . my longhorn cover almost touches the deck and if i don't strap the velcro bands on it the wind has has got under it and raised it off one side and half flipped it over the top twice in the year we've had the longhorn combo   . there's no way the MM cover would stay on with even a quarter of that wind IMO ,  but we've only had it about 2 weeks with no real wind so i could be wrong . i do keep a weight on each side just in case . 

anyhow we didn't get the griddle for the cover and it is very nice to have something to cover/protect it while we collect our accessories to use with it ...... and get a better cover . so i'm nit picking on the cover especially giver the $199 price . we would absolutely get it again and would recommend it if someone is ok with the bottom/front quarter being more useful for warming than cooking .

take care , jeff


----------



## WayneM

I purchased the other brand beginning with Black..... cover for my 36 inch at the house. I have to leave the side shelves up for a good fit but it works well. Very Heavy.


----------



## bill1

Inscrutable said:


> I use the 303 Protectant family of sprays...


I used to use dilute Armor All on patio covers when they seemed to barely last a year.  Lately I've seen little need to.  Same with padded dashes in 1960's cars vs today's cars.  But I remain an AA lover.  If I don't have a replacement O-ring for something, I sop up the old one with the Old White Magic and re-use it. 

Let's promise not to get into an ArmorAll vs 303 discussion...see the car blogs for plenty of that warfare.    

And thanks JeffB for the update on the griddle cover...I fully agree that if it's too short it can be pretty useless no matter the quality of the materials used.


----------

